# Who are you voting for ?????



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 28, 2009)

As the title says which party are you voting for ??? If i voted for anyone ,, it sure wouldn't be congress ....


Congress --- the so called "secular" parties .. achievements -- messed up the economy by giving in to populist measures like 
1.Rural Employment Generation Scheme (even govt admits that it is just sinking money coz of corruption) ,, 
2.Sixth Pay commision (clerks being given 17000 per month for passing files around ,, babus given 80000 for just sitting in an a/c office) ,, no accountability and no incentive for working hard.
3.stupid Fiscal & monetary policies ,, 
4.being in denial and lying to the public about recession (as recently as last week Kamal Nath says that India will grow at 7 % this 2008-2009 )
5. weak in dealing with homeland security .... 
*6. won 8 oscars for India *



SO WHAT ABOUT U GUYS ??


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

No One 

*First Check out this Thread:* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111797


----------



## yippee (Mar 28, 2009)

mrintech said:


> No One



reporting.....


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2009)

Definitely not Congress !


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

yippee said:


> reporting.....


For what NOOB


----------



## yippee (Mar 28, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> As the title says which party are you voting for ??? If i voted for anyone ,, it sure wouldn't be congress ....
> 
> 
> Congress --- the so called "secular" parties .. achievements -- messed up the economy by giving in to populist measures like
> ...



it doesn't matter who is in control  what needed to be achieved will always be achieved...


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 28, 2009)

Not congress....curses to them....


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 28, 2009)

Ummm, Guys... polls like these are banned by the election commisiion, not just TDF rules. Aren't they?
I mean, exit polls are banned already. These are against the alw unless I'm much mistaken.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 28, 2009)

No vote for me.


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 28, 2009)

I selected "Sit at home and sleep". Look 7 votes to this one.


----------



## Sathish (Mar 28, 2009)

bjp


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 28, 2009)

Will turn 18 only on May 31st, so no vote.

As for parties, Communalism is as bad as Capitalsim is as bad as Communism.

BJP, Congress, Left - all PHAIL. But congress is still slightly better off than the rest.

We need something away from religion, which can exploit capitalism to maximum when world economy is thriving and which can use nationalised banks with inputs from communism when world economy is dying.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 30, 2009)

congress..manmohan seems a far better choice than advani who is busy ranting as to who is the weakest pm ever...he seems to talk about only one thing...don't see what he has to offer..pm should have a basic integrity which advani doesn't seem to have...attacking the pm is a crappy strategy by the bjp...would rather see them talk about development...manmohan seems like a genuine nice person..

but this is only possible if i get my voter id card...seems to be taking ages to come man...so might have to sit at home then..


----------



## Rahim (Mar 30, 2009)

For all those opting for Option 5 "Vote Nahiin Kar Rahe Ho toh Aap So Rahe Ho" 
BTW i will vote for Congress. I hope they dont re-appoint A. Ramadoss as Health Minister.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Congress ka haath aam aadmi ke gaal...

BJP's India most Worst Party

The third front is lame...

Whom to vote for ...

Chalo gaal mein hi haath lagane dete hai. Kam se kam zeherile kamal se to beheter hoga.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2009)

Underage...no voting for me. pwnd!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 30, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> BTW i will vote for Congress. I hope they dont re-appoint A. Ramadoss as Health Minister.



Ramdoss' party switched sides to side with AMMA  {both of them with the 3rd front} so i don't think he'll become a minister .. let alone a health minister  {unless they switch sides yet again...politics main kuch bhi ho sakta hai  }


----------



## Rahim (Mar 30, 2009)

Third Front is just a bargaining party which will dissolve as soon as it was formed 
PC & Ramadoss have impacted our business and thats why i hate both of them :angry:


----------



## faraaz (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm voting for congress...

I disagree with most of the issues OP has with the party, and given our current political climate, I think Congress is one of the lesser evils in our country right now.

Oh and if Advani becomes PM, good luck India, you're in trouble now!


----------



## kalpik (Mar 31, 2009)

No one.. All of them are crooks.. To hell with them.. They don't deserve my vote..


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats Personal!!
BTW i am 16 and can't vote!!


----------



## iinfi (Mar 31, 2009)

this sud not be discussed. atleast in public ..isnt it?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 31, 2009)

this sud not be discussed. atleast in public ..isnt it?


----------



## cupid 4U (Mar 31, 2009)

hi guyz..

Its sad that every govt in our country s bribed till brim tats becoming a common thin, still u should ve heart to spend for country too..for example LAlu s good one... there s considerable change in railways n we kno of him before railway minister was a one of bribe taker.But still he has done somethin in railways n thats good..overally may be it would be good if young generation peep out..lets C..but reality would be voting for no one..Either do congress or Bjp are perfect..Bjp was good till vajpaye i admire him  a lot now its advani its totally an thumbs down  for him..Congress those cheaps man ..totally in this 123 deal they were Craps bringing an minister who s a murderer just for sake of gettin on deal..bloody cheaps..So to end wit it India needs a Change..Which wouldn b delivered by  both parties..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 31, 2009)

when there is a option for " no one " IN THE BALLOT MACHINE.. then  i will vote..., not when i have to go and  ask for 09 or whtever form to show everyone that i didnt vote for one of the goons...


till then 



*www.andreadams.com/assets/watermark%20files/couch_potato_2.jpg​


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 31, 2009)

@@iinfi :: i think that the Election Comm has more important things to do than banning such discussion on forums .... anyways is it really illegal ???


@@ faraz ::well ,,religion based politics is nothing new for either BJP , Congress or the third front .... ... i am only concerned with the economic performance of government  which was disastrous to say the least ... dude i am not forcing u to believe anything but just think over it ...
*1.*NREG was a big failure even before the word go .we all know wat the public distribution system PDS is like and hoping that NREG wud succeed was a utopian imagination stretched too far ....
*2.*waiving farmer loans was even more stupidier ,, instead of addressing the real problems that a kisan faced it was more of a populist measure .. also it wud be a long time before it actually happens (ex. Maha did a similar thing way back in the 60s-70s but it still is in paperworks )
*3.*plus the new government wud inherit a huge fiscal deficit in a time of recession 

our leaders are busy saying that inflation is down but the truth is that people dont eat cement or H2SO4 .Consumer Price Index is still very high and hence the budget of the common man hasnt really come down ... 


OFFTOPIC :: wow ,, u live in st.gallen ... cool place .. i remember this brewry in the mountains where i had the first beer of my life....


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 31, 2009)

> when there is a option for " no one "


If I think correct there is a None option.


----------



## utsav (Apr 1, 2009)

main nirdaliye ummedwaar hu bhailog. koi mujhe vote karna


----------



## ricky_shoots (Apr 5, 2009)

Congress !

They have done good work in my area and on the national/international level too ....
Plus they at least have the facade of being non-casteist/non-communal....


----------



## serpent (Apr 5, 2009)

ricky_shoots said:


> Congress !
> 
> They have done good work in my area and on the national/international level too ....
> Plus they at least have the facade of being non-casteist/non-communal....


not interested in 2mbps internet for only 200 a month ricky?


----------



## mrintech (Apr 5, 2009)

serpent said:


> not interested in 2mbps internet for only 200 a month ricky?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

serpent said:


> not interested in 2mbps internet for only 200 a month ricky?



I thought only BJP offered that!!


----------



## Coool (Apr 5, 2009)

Next time mujko kaun laptop dhilayega usku mein Vote dhalunga


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Apr 5, 2009)

iinfi said:


> this sud not be discussed. atleast in public ..isnt it?



i think this is must to be discussed in public because we are public and we have the right to vote then why dont we have the right to discuss who is better. This is very important to know the thoughts of everyone.



kalpik said:


> No one.. All of them are crooks.. To hell with them.. They don't deserve my vote..



In my view you must vote, because if you did not vote then somebody vote on your behalf(i.e. cheating). if you dont want to vote then you can ask for a form i dont know the number of that one it is a antivote form. this form means you are unsatisfied with every party and the candidates.


BTW, i will vote for congress, my reason behind this is the nuclear deal, because i think that it is very important for india. also so many other reasons to vote for congress.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 5, 2009)

BJP.............the only hope for OC'S..........
Hate this congis with sick italian lady ruling...

Jai BJP...Jai HInd

(warning:I am promoter of hinduism ;p )


----------



## mrintech (Apr 5, 2009)

*I just know one thing, L K Advani is advertising like hell with Google Adsense to make him next PM  

**i44.tinypic.com/rir98g.png
and from where he's getting so much money to pay Google???? Checkout his site Alexa Ranking and Visitors here: *www.alexa.com/siteinfo/lkadvani.in

*i41.tinypic.com/119m9vb.jpg

*Tremendous Boost due to Adsense *


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ ya advani is xploiting IT Technology....anyway atleast only party said to do something in IT  field like suppoting FOSS,BB for Villages,etc


----------



## mrintech (Apr 5, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^ ya advani is xploiting IT Technology....anyway atleast only party said to do something in IT  field like suppoting FOSS,BB for Villages,etc


*i44.tinypic.com/1oaxit.jpg


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 5, 2009)

All phail for me , they have no right for my vote .


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

mrintech said:


> *I just know one thing, L K Advani is advertising like hell with Google Adsense to make him next PM
> 
> **i44.tinypic.com/rir98g.png
> and from where he's getting so much money to pay Google???? Checkout his site Alexa Ranking and Visitors here: *www.alexa.com/siteinfo/lkadvani.in
> ...




Look at him, he is suffering from backpain and still wanting to be a PM.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 6, 2009)

None. Sit home and Foruming FTW.


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 6, 2009)

I will vote if...
*voting start after 2 pm.
*There is cloud as i move out.
*If its Sun, EVM should be sent to me.
*voting should be on working days, so that i can miss clg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I will vote if...
*voting start after 2 pm.
*There is cloud as i move out.
*If its Sun, EVM should be sent to me.
*voting should be on working days, so that i can miss clg


----------



## kalpik (Apr 6, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> In my view you must vote, because if you did not vote then somebody vote on your behalf(i.e. cheating).


I vote for some random person or someone else votes for some random person on my behalf.. Does it make any difference? 


vaibhav_jain said:


> if you dont want to vote then you can ask for a form i dont know the number of that one it is a antivote form. this form means you are unsatisfied with every party and the candidates.


That form does JACK! 1. I disclose my vote (which is supposed to be confidential) and 2. My vote is not even counted..


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well me too young still to vote <18 so have to stay at home but voted for congress for at least rahul gandhi the young blood of india
But for those who voted the last option i must say guys watch TV there are special advertisements just being cast for you like the one by aamir khan and the one by jaago re campaign and do visit to
*www.jaagore.com/


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 6, 2009)

aamir khan said one true thing !

there should be one option "no one" in the vote .
and if this vote comes to be maximum then all the leaders appearing in the elections should be banned for 5 years (as no one wants to vote them that means they are useless). People other than them will be allowed to appear in elections .

"naya desh apni padhi likhi janta hogi leader" 
thats a brilliant idea !


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Apr 6, 2009)

expertno.1 said:


> aamir khan said one true thing !
> 
> there should be one option "no one" in the vote .
> and if this vote comes to be maximum then all the leaders appearing in the elections should be banned for 5 years (as no one wants to vote them that means they are useless). People other than them will be allowed to appear in elections .
> ...



i heard this first time, it is the best idea given by aamir khan. and i think election commission of india must acquire these.



kalpik said:


> I vote for some random person or someone else votes for some random person on my behalf.. Does it make any difference?
> 
> That form does JACK! 1. I disclose my vote (which is supposed to be confidential) and 2. My vote is not even counted..



yes there is a great difference if you dont want any leader to rule and if you vote any other person then there might be possibility that your candidate won and the person you dont like to rule loses.


----------



## gigyaster (Apr 6, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Will turn 18 only on May 31st, so no vote



+1


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 6, 2009)

No vote for me too. Although I turned 18 on 2nd October last year but registered lately, 3 days after the  last day of registration. And therefore is eligible for the next vote after five years.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Apr 9, 2009)

expertno.1 said:


> aamir khan said one true thing !
> 
> there should be one option "no one" in the vote .
> and if this vote comes to be maximum then all the leaders appearing in the elections should be banned for 5 years (as no one wants to vote them that means they are useless). People other than them will be allowed to appear in elections .
> ...



wow man  great idea brilliant neither heard of it before not did i thought of it
but why would they implement it coz they know they would be banned for 5 years


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Apr 9, 2009)

expertno.1 said:


> aamir khan said one true thing !
> 
> there should be one option "no one" in the vote .
> and if this vote comes to be maximum then all the leaders appearing in the elections should be banned for 5 years (as no one wants to vote them that means they are useless). People other than them will be allowed to appear in elections .
> ...



I'm sure there is already a law relating to this. if a citizen does not need to vote for anyone in their area.. they can vote for none and there is some percentage of vote which will make the candidates unfit for some future period of time.

may be some lawyer can put light on this.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ Go to www.jaagore.com

P.S. (Agar aap vote nahi kar rahe to aap so rahe hai)


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 9, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> If I think correct there is a None option.



yeah....i heard a term few days ago in media...."-ve voting" that means a new  option must be introduced(hypothesis) in the voting m/c where along with all the candidates nd party names, "none of the above" exist. That means, if u dont like the above candidates, choose the none of the above option and go for -ve voting......but dont know, what happen if the "none of the above" option wins.  [i might be wrong!!!]


_ aur jaha tak baat hai current voting ki _ i think we must vote to the candidate not his party.......!!! As, all parties are almost equivalent


----------



## Coool (Apr 9, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> P.S. (Agar aap vote nahi kar rahe to aap so rahe hai)



Sona hi better hai


----------



## confused!! (Apr 9, 2009)

I will urge all the guys who are eligible for voting to go and cast your vote..There must be someone who will be better than others..till the time you don't vote, you don't have any right to speak against the government.

BTW I will be voting BJP


----------



## faraaz (Apr 10, 2009)

Yea, as I mentioned earlier, I'm going to go vote for Congress, then spend the next 5 years *****ing about how sucky our government is.


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 10, 2009)

in short "both sides are the same" there's no need to fight about this


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 10, 2009)

Coool said:


> Sona hi better hai



Tu to soyega hi naa, tu bada kitna hua ki vost cast karega...


----------



## freshseasons (May 2, 2009)

I Voted for self !!!!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2009)

Coool said:


> Sona hi better hai



jaago jaago re india jaago

*img129.imageshack.us/img129/9704/protest.gif*img129.imageshack.us/img129/9704/protest.gif


----------

